# Berger Bullets VLD



## Txsdukhntr (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm looking at Berger bullets 95gr. for 243..Any other loads for shooting deer and hogs beyond 200 yrds...Thanks


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Lots of them, why did you pick Berger ?


----------



## RobaloSunrise (Jun 10, 2011)

VLD's shine at 500yds +, The biggest advantage to using Berger bullets is their consistancy.


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

X2 on the VLDs. I was concerned about hunting with them until a friend shot a large bull Elk, with a 7mag, through both front shoulders at 60 yards. DRT  They are, IMHO the most consistently accurate over the counter bullets available with Sierra a fairly close 2nd. Their reasoning on hunting bullet construction kind of flies in the face of conventional wisdom but it works.


----------



## RobaloSunrise (Jun 10, 2011)

Bergers are designed to expand violently and fragment creating alot of hydraulic shock. They drop deer in their tracks, just don't always expect a through and through.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Ever tried Barnes ??Certainly dont fragment but stay together with the X rose pedals that do plenty of damage and do pass through. Berger is a great bullet too.. They just dont m ake one in a 22 Caliber..


----------



## RobaloSunrise (Jun 10, 2011)

I have reloaded Barnes and I haven't had anyluck getting and accurate load with them. Tried them several times and everynow and again I try something new with them but just no luck. They also weigh out with a large spread so for long distance they are a no go for me. Under 300yds they are perfectly accepable.
http://www.bergerbullets.com/Products/All%20Bullets.html


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

CHARLIE said:


> Ever tried Barnes ??Certainly dont fragment but stay together with the X rose pedals that do plenty of damage and do pass through. Berger is a great bullet too.. They just dont m ake one in a 22 Caliber..


I looked at the Barnes bullets and immediately noticed the price. They're more expensive than Berger's and I never have seen them on the equipment lists at National Events. It begs the question, if the accuracy guys don't think much of them why should we, competitive shooters love Bergers.


----------



## RobaloSunrise (Jun 10, 2011)

Some places are going to lead free, and if I were hunting something notoriously hard on bullets like warthog the solid construction should provide for more penetration. Bergers are designed for long range and trade off some terminal performance for external ballistic performance. The beauty of hand loading is you can tailor your bullet and load to the task at hand. Barnes has their place. And just cause I haven't found a load doesn't mean someone doesn't have a accurate load for them. There is a huge difference in punching paper at 800yds and spanking a pig at 200.


----------



## jan1 (Apr 5, 2009)

*VLD's*

Have shot Barnes and Bergers. 
Have rifles that will shoot one or the other, or both, well. Will agree that Bergers are very consistent from a construction standpoint and cost less than Barnes.
Have killed animals from blackbuck doe to eland and cbuff with barnes bullets. Am somewhat new to Bergers. 
Have recently witnessed two mule deer shot with Bergers. These Bergers worked as advertised; dramatic type performance. One of these animals was shot at what I would call very long range(600YD's)....too far for me.
Trade Off: Bergers are very consistent, Barnes probably better for stem to stern type shot, if needed.


----------



## Txsdukhntr (Feb 25, 2010)

I picked Berger bullets because I have read and heard alot about them..No personal experience..I like long range shooting and hunting..I had a 308 and the longest kill shot I had was 283 yrds. using a Hornady SST..I'm just looking for a Bullet that might perform a little better..Thanks


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

Participated in an ammo test last year - 12 different bullets, all 30 cal. All shots between 400 and 700 yards, all cull animals, POI/POA thru both front shoulders. 

Only 2 lost animals, both with the 185 VLD's. One blowup, with a Accu-tip, but penetrated enough to anchor the doe. Neither of the lost VLD's was anchored, although some blood was found. Other than those 2, we all felt that shot placement was more critical than the bullet, for North American game. 

Some guys like the VLD's, they seem to have quite a frag type effect. My preference is for a bullet that holds together and penetrates better. In a 243, the penetration is as important as the expansion.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I have a good friend that lives in Washington and uses Bergers. He had some issues with his 270 WSM fragging. He contacted Berger and they made a change to the jacket to make them a little thicker. He said whatever they did worked. He didn't have any issues this year. I have zero experience with them but I thought I would pass that info along. It seems they had some complaints and made changes.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

prarie dog said:


> I looked at the Barnes bullets and immediately noticed the price. They're more expensive than Berger's and I never have seen them on the equipment lists at National Events. It begs the question, if the accuracy guys don't think much of them why should we, competitive shooters love Bergers.


There are bullets for punching paper, and there are bullets for punching game. Barnes are not for punching paper, but they will certainly punch game.

If you work hard enough, expecially with the XXX's, you can get sum moa loads for some great game killing cartridges.


----------

